# UPDATE ON MATT



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

For those who have been praying for Matt, my daughter's young friend, I thought
I would update his condtion for you.
Matt was critically injured when hit broadside by a drunk driver going 88 miles an
hour at an intersection, running the light almost 6 weeks ago. His friend/passenger
died at the scene. The drunk driver sustained a broken leg.

Matt is still comatose but is showing signs of more alertness. He can follow objects,
responds to sounds and has smiled a few times. JPS recently moved him to another
room which wound up being a cubicle 5 x 8. He was greatly neglected causing him
some problems, but he is now back in his decent room. Matt is off the vent and
is breathing on his own. He still has the wound vac and if his pelvis is healed
enough they will let him sit in a cardio chair soon.
His mother, Vickie, has been at his side all these weeks. She's a tower of strength
for him and for others who care for Matt.
Please, please pray for brain injury healing, lungs to stay strong, no infections,
and answers as to where he can go for rehab. 
Slowly but surely Matt is coming back. It's just a long slow journey.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Brit. Matt is still in my prayers. What a long road indeed. God continue to give his Mom strength. It's great that he is breathing on his own. What a tragedy.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for the update!! praying for Matt!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am not sure what happened, but does not matter - I sure am happy to hear a good report on what sounds like what could be a much worse situation (not to make light of the seriousness of the current situation). Sounds like a long road ahead thought. Poor poor mother, bless her heart. I will remember Matt and his family. 
Terri


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so happy that Matt is getting better, I'm keeping him in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to see your update. I hope he continues to improve and gets his life back. This is so sad for such a young man. I hope your daughter is doing OK and big hugs to Matt's mom, she's his angel.
Hugs and prayers are still coming.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, Brit. Matt and his family continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug: 
What a nightmare for those involved


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad he has not developed a serious infection or any of the other concerns when a person is comatose. You know sometimes they just wake up and are fine.......I pray that is the case for Matt. Please keep us update .................


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am glad he is making steady progress. Its funny but my brother Matthew ( Matt) who is 21 years younger than me, sustained a bad head injury several years ago. My brother was in a coma for 6 weeks and then woke up. He does not remember the first few months after he awoke. He didn't know everyone at first and he called my Mom Mrs. ____________., not Mom. Some of it is funny now. 

But not all of it. He had to have a gastrostomy and a tracheostomy. But slowly and steadily he got better and better. They said he might not ever talk or walk. Eventually he learned to talk, and boy did he give us a mouthful.........not always appropriate.....dometimes downright dirty ! Then at the rehab he made great strides. He mastered sitting up, feeding himself, the feeding tube came out and he stood, then walked with walker, coming home with a cane and being a little different.

To this day he is a different person, but we are thrilled that he is alive. Eventually he didn't even need the cane. Today he drives a car and enjoys life. He can not work for a few reasons, but he works as a volunteer for the American Cancer Society and the Hospital library. He leads a full life and he is a joy to his family and friends.

So your Matt is in my thoughts and I hope he does even better than my brother Matt.

Don't give up hope. Make sure people continue to visit and keep talking to him, play music, and tell him jokes and stories.

Best of Luck to him and may his every event of progress bring joy to his family & friends.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG!!!! I haven't heard of this. This is such a sad situation. My prayers go out to Matt, his family and your daughter. I am so glad he is showing signs of improvment. We can only hope and pray that he recovers so that he may enjoy his life. 

Thanks for the update and recap. hugs :hugging:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 20 2009, 12:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730910


> I am glad he is making steady progress. Its funny but my brother Matthew ( Matt) who is 21 years younger than me, sustained a bad head injury several years ago. My brother was in a coma for 6 weeks and then woke up. He does not remember the first few months after he awoke. He didn't know everyone at first and he called my Mom Mrs. ____________., not Mom. Some of it is funny now.
> 
> But not all of it. He had to have a gastrostomy and a tracheostomy. But slowly and steadily he got better and better. They said he might not ever talk or walk. Eventually he learned to talk, and boy did he give us a mouthful.........not always appropriate.....dometimes downright dirty ! Then at the rehab he made great strides. He mastered sitting up, feeding himself, the feeding tube came out and he stood, then walked with walker, coming home with a cane and being a little different.
> 
> ...



That was so kind of you to share your brother's experience in such a serious accident. If you don't mind I will
cut and paste this to Matt's mother for more inspiration and hope.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 20 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730879


> For those who have been praying for Matt, my daughter's young friend, I thought
> I would update his condtion for you.
> Matt was critically injured when hit broadside by a drunk driver going 88 miles an
> hour at an intersection, running the light almost 6 weeks ago. His friend/passenger
> ...


Brit, I 've been meaning to ask you how Matt is coming along. The prayers are still coming. The recovery may be long and slow....but he will be blessed that it continues.

Bless Matt, his family and yours.... :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Young Matt continues to be in my prayers. Though the progress is slow... it is still progress!! and that's the main thing!
Prayers for his Mom too..she needs them as well during this time.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt staying in our prayers.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Brit ~
I have had this young man in my thoughts since you posted about his accident. I have a nephew that age and it really hit home for me. I will continue to pray for his full recovery and strength for those who love him...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Brit, I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am keeping Matt in my prayers. I don't usually share personal stuff on the internet, but I did want to share this with you.

In May last year, my great-niece was hit by a drunk driver who had crossed the line. She suffered a severe head injury, had extensive brain surgery and was in a coma. She was finally able to go home in December. She still has a long way to go, but is really making strides. Her story is very inspirational and her struggles and accomplishments are chronicled on her website which another aunt setup to keep everyone informed. 

If you care to share it with Matt's family, Ashlee's webiste is: www.ashleestokes.com

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 20 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731031


> Brit, I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am keeping Matt in my prayers. I don't usually share personal stuff on the internet, but I did want to share this with you.
> 
> In May last year, my great-niece was hit by a drunk driver who had crossed the line. She suffered a severe head injury, had extensive brain surgery and was in a coma. She was finally able to go home in December. She still has a long way to go, but is really making strides. Her story is very inspirational and her struggles and accomplishments are chronicled on her website which another aunt setup to keep everyone informed.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Linda! I most certainly shall give her the link. SO many stories of recovery and miracles. I just know
Matt deserves his too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope and pray Matt gets his miracle. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please let his family know that prayers are continuing to be said for him. My niece had a similar brain injury and while she didn't regain all functionality made huge progress.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for keeping us updated. Matt and his family have continued to be in my prayers. The fact that he survived and is doing as well as he is (though certainly not out of the woods, by any means), is itself a miracle. I pray he continues to improve and will make a complete recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks so much for the update, I had been wondering about him every day,
I have kept him in my prayers, and will continue to pray for a full recovery.
and tell his mom we are praying for her too, she is an awesome mom.
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, she is an awesome mom. Thank you all for keeping Matt in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for the update about Matt. Reminds me to be all that much more thankful for my son's recovery.

Brains are amazing and CAN heal, and I do pray for Matt every morning and night to recover, and for his family and friends to be strong for him.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad he is improving, even a little bit at a time, and I hope that before long lots of little bits will turn into a giant step on the road to recovery!
Thanks for the update, Brit.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the update! It sounds like his recovery all though slow, is coming along fairly well. I will definitely keep him and his family/friends in my thoughts and really hope that he can heal and get into rehab asap! His mother sounds like an extremely strong woman. Oh and I am glad to hear that they got him out of that cubicle of a room where he was being neglected.  That sounds just horrible, especially for someone who is fighting for their life and recovery! :grouphug: Thanks again for the update.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the update Britt, I am still praying for Matt, I pray that he soon will show more positive signs of recovery and give his mum hope that he is going to fight his way back to a normal life rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How sad!!! Sending good thoughts that Matt makes a full recovery!


----------

